# Mt. Snow - Friday 1/22/10



## madskier6 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm skiing at Mt. Snow this coming Friday on a bus trip with a friend.  If anyone will be around Friday & would like to ski a few runs together, let me know.


----------

